# Maple Dresser



## cps (Jun 21, 2013)

This is a dresser to go with a bed I made for my daughter last year. Yes, it really is maple under the paint.



















I used Blum full extension glides.


----------



## cps (Jun 21, 2013)

Here is the bed.


----------



## nmacdonald (Jan 13, 2012)

Those are really nice pieces. Where did you come up with the design for them?


----------



## cps (Jun 21, 2013)

nmacdonald said:


> Those are really nice pieces. Where did you come up with the design for them?


The bed was modeled after a bed my daughter found online. For the dresser, I did a post and panel design that incorporates the same moldings as the bed.


----------



## was2ndlast (Apr 11, 2014)

That's really elegant. Subtle details. Really nice job. Did you spray the paint? if so, how?


----------



## cps (Jun 21, 2013)

was2ndlast said:


> That's really elegant. Subtle details. Really nice job. Did you spray the paint? if so, how?


No, I used a Wooster foam brush for the application of both finishes and sanded with 320 grit between coats.

The paint is General Finishes Milk paint, 3 coats then top coated with General Finishes High Performance Polyurethane (2 coats and 3 on the top). The drawer boxes have 3 coats of General Finishes High Performance Polyurethane.


----------



## hwebb99 (Nov 27, 2012)

If you were going to paint it why didn't you use a cheaper wood.


----------



## cps (Jun 21, 2013)

hwebb99 said:


> If you were going to paint it why didn't you use a cheaper wood.


Well, the bed is poplar, and it dents pretty easily...The dresser is soft maple, so it is not too expensive, but is a lot harder than poplar. The plywood in the panels are not maple ply, but Lowe's "Blonde Wood".


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Nov 25, 2008)

hwebb99 said:


> If you were going to paint it why didn't you use a cheaper wood.


Poplar sucks for anything that gets used, dents to crap.

Like was said, soft maple is the best for painted projects.


----------



## Leo G (Oct 16, 2006)

Plus Soft Maple can be some pretty ugly wood. Whenever I use SM for painting I'll pick out the stained pcs first. If you want to use Maple as a stain or clear grade, Hard Maple is the way to go. Painting SM is a good choice.

Nice job on the 2 pcs.


----------



## Travico (Dec 25, 2012)

Those are two good builds!!


----------



## Carvel Loafer (Dec 31, 2011)

Very very nice!:thumbsup:


----------



## Masterjer (Nov 6, 2012)

Very nice CPS. I remember admiring the bed when you built it last year. I really like the bead trim detail and the nice fitting inset drawers.


----------



## Fishinbo (Jul 23, 2012)

This is a great build. Love maple wood.


----------



## mako1 (Jan 25, 2014)

Very nice,clean looking piece.


----------



## sanchez (Feb 18, 2010)

That looks great. A lot of nice little details on those pieces. The slightly eased edge where the rail and stile meet is really nice.


----------



## cps (Jun 21, 2013)

sanchez said:


> That looks great. A lot of nice little details on those pieces. The slightly eased edge where the rail and stile meet is really nice.


Thanks...I used the same chamfer on all of the edges. It is part form/part function. Functionally, if the wood at the joint ever moves too much, the resulting crack in the paint will be in the bottom of the V, and will not be too noticeable.


----------



## 123pugsy (Dec 6, 2014)

Very nice. :thumbsup:


----------



## aaronhl (Jun 2, 2011)

Very nice builds


----------



## cps (Jun 21, 2013)

Here are a few build pics:


----------



## 123pugsy (Dec 6, 2014)

cps said:


> Here are a few build pics:


When I look at a dresser, I don't think anything of it but this pic here really brings it home about what's really involved. That's a ton of work.


----------



## Leo G (Oct 16, 2006)

That's the way most builds are. People think it's pretty simple when if fact it is very involved.


----------



## Pcride (Jun 4, 2012)

very nice! Nice paint job too!


----------

